# How much to use Rowaphos?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Decided to try this stuff and checked Google. The instructions are very vague and opinions also not aligned. I will use it in Phosban reactor on 80G totals of water
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I used it once but found it left a rusty precipitate on everything. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We use it. 2 cups for a 250 gallon total system. Change it every 3 to 4 weeks. It's in a modified reactor. We wash it in a large vertex filter sock so it has lots of room to move around. It is very dirty at first. The first time we washed it, I used a stainless steel mixing bowl from the kitchen and that bowl now has a permanent iron stain in it.
I do find I still get lots of material in the bottom of the sump, but I just vacuum it out with the water change.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you all for advice

Kevin how are you?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Thank you all for advice
> 
> Kevin how are you?


AWESOME! Thanks


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Rowa*

I typically use 1 cup for my 210 gallon. I use it in a reactor with a very slow flow. You don't want to tumble or it will make a mess. I run DI water through the reactor in the sink first to remove the fines. It usually takes about 30 seconds to get the water clear. If you don't you will turn your water orange. Check your phosphates every week. I don't replace it until I have an increase in my test. It usually keeps them below 0.05ppm. I get anywhere from 6 to 8 weeks out of the stuff.

Where did you buy it and for how much? The cheapest I have seen it is JLA out West. 55$ for 1000ml. I can't find anyone local that is even close to that price.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

svc123 said:


> I typically use 1 cup for my 210 gallon. I use it in a reactor with a very slow flow. You don't want to tumble or it will make a mess. I run DI water through the reactor in the sink first to remove the fines. It usually takes about 30 seconds to get the water clear. If you don't you will turn your water orange. Check your phosphates every week. I don't replace it until I have an increase in my test. It usually keeps them below 0.05ppm. I get anywhere from 6 to 8 weeks out of the stuff.
> 
> Where did you buy it and for how much? The cheapest I have seen it is JLA out West. 55$ for 1000ml. I can't find anyone local that is even close to that price.


I got mine from Goreef, but I think Canada Corals has 5 kg package
I tried to run 30 gr in Phosban reactor and looks like it will never work with so low volume. I got new 60g+20G new set up

I was there yesterday and I thing they have it. 
http://www.canadacorals.com/

I am not sure it will be effective if I put these 30 - 50gr in the bag and in the flow in the sump.
Ask me in a few days, If I want to sell my 1000 mlg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*RowaPhos*

When I was using it I was using a gram per gallon. 
I was using it in a 150 reactor- works wonders. 
I still have some; I stopped using it because the reactor cracked otherwise I would still be running it.

I do agree about the rust looking dust- what I did was I would take my 40 grams, put it in an old cup, add tank water (just enough to cover it) let it sit overnight, stir and then rinse in the morning. Put it in the reactor and run it until the output water was clear. 
Kill two birds with one stone- water change, ensure you get all the dust from the media.

*** I do the same with my carbon ****


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll definitely take it off your hands if you decide to part with it. Let me know.


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

I used it a few times also. Never did decide if rowaphos or Gfo worked better. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

